# S&W Sigma pistols, (SW9VE) trigger job



## chris.jackson

I put the Wolf Gunsprings reduced striker spring in my SW9VE to lower the trigger pull. While it did make a noticeable difference, it was not what I hoped for and I would rather not take a chance on a light strike or misfire when I need it. They don't list a reduced pull trigger spring, so I called them (Wolf Gunsprings 1-800-545-0077 http://www.gunsprings.com/1ndex.html) about reduced pull trigger springs for a Sigma SW9VE and they gave me a name and number for the Smith & Wesson warranty guy.  This may be old news to y'all, but the nice lady I spoke to said he would do a trigger job on the Sigma pistols that would be a great improvement that I would be happy with, would not void the warranty and best of all, IT'S FREE, SHIPPING BOTH WAYS AND ALL. Well, I called the guy (Mr. Fred Smith) and he confirmed everything. He said to look on the back of the S&W warranty card and send the pistol to the warranty center address. He even gave me a FedEx shipper number so it will not cost me a dime, even to add insurance. He also said it would be a two day turn around. I told him I would ship the pistol out on Monday and he said I should have it back by Friday or the following Monday at the latest. 

If you already knew this, hope I didn't waste your time. If you didn't know it, the contact info is:
LSG Mfg., Mr. Fred Smith, 325-885-2700 or see the info on the S&W warranty card. 

I'll let you know how mine turns out.

Chris


----------



## bulletproof1510

Great information Chris, hope the gun has performed like new for you.


----------



## chris.jackson

Haven't even shot it yet. Still new. That way it will be clean when the S&W guy does his thing.


----------



## ButcherTony

i have one .I though the trigger was like that for safety ,because
there is no safety on it?


----------



## JW2

Had one, couldn't stand the trigger. Hope it works out for ya!


----------



## hoochfisher

i have a 9ve and the i did a trigger job myself. this is my first handgun, and i have never done ANY gunsmithing. if i can do it, anyone can.
step 1: takedown the slide.
step 2: remove pin at top of grip, just above thumb gaurd.
step 3: remove striker assembly, it comes out in one peice.
step 4: remove pigtail spring on back of assembly.
step 5: remove pins on assembly, this releives tension on "inner springs"
step 6: find springs on the other side of the room, remove small spring from the larger outer spring.
step 7: replace ONLY the small inner spring, replace pins on assembly, replace stiker assembly back into frame, replace "thumb gaurd pin"

and you are done. it takes about ten minutes, and the results are unbeleivable. i done it about 3 months back, and i've sent about 2000 rounds down the pipe with no issues.
 try this before you send it off and go without it for a few weeks. if you dont like these results replace the other springs and then send it off.
if you do this, i dont think you will see a need to send it.

hooch


----------



## tv_racin_fan

The trigger on mine doesn't bother me so much as it seems it does others. The wife had issue with it until I showed her to make sure she had the bottom half of the trigger. I took a couple of springs out and honestly cant tell it is any different... I saw on another forum where a guy mentioned this "fix" and someone else piped up that you run the risk of the trigger not resetting in time of need. This guy apparenty runs a range where they do competition shooting and has some guys doing this mod to their Sigma's and every so often one fails to reset. I dunno and honestly dunno why anyone would be running any sort of competition with a Sigma...


----------



## chris.jackson

The design of the safety on the trigger IS for safety. That has nothing to do with the pounds of pressure it takes to pull the trigger. The trigger pull, per the S&W guy, is to simulate a double action revolver. I never had a revolver that strong myself. Either way, they will do it for "FREE". If it don't work after that, I'll send it back, for FREE. And if it wasn't free, I would be conducting my own surgery per the hoochfisher instructions. And I already had to find one of the springs on the other side of the room too .

Chris


----------



## Shug

I followed your contact info and called the gentleman. He said you were right and to send it to him @LSG mfg. {note: it is a different address than on my warranty card} turn around time would be a couple of days Thanks Chris


----------



## chris.jackson

Okay hooch, I did what you said and it feels soooooo goooood! I mean the trigger y'all ! I can't wait to send a few down range this evening! I may not send mine off if this works as well as it feels.


----------



## UGA hunter

I'm looking into the Sigma mainly due to price. Right now, I'm on a tight budget. Other than the trigger problem, how have these guns performed? Are they pretty accurate?


----------



## Shug

Chris keep us posted on how well Hooch's fix was. I also might not send mine off.


----------



## hoochfisher

uga, the heavy trigger caused some inaccuracy for me. i found i kept pulling down and to the right, as i was pulling the trigger.
after the trigger fix i find i'm not doing it, except for when i get a little trigger happy.

imo, the first thing you should get for the sigma is a slip on grip. if you have big sweaty hands like me, they are a must.
the added grip and control is great


----------



## hoochfisher

chris, glad i could help.


----------



## NGIB

I had one and did the trigger mods myself, helped a great deal...


----------



## chris.jackson

UGA hunter, I had one for a while and shot it many times, don't know a round count, and it never failed to operate as it should. I don't have that particular one anymore. I could empty the mag (17 rnds) as fast as I could pull the trigger at 10 yards into a target and have them all in the black at least. That may not sound too great but I mean empty the mag in about 8 seconds. I'm good with that.


----------



## thmbarry

Hey chris, i see that s&w is treating you good, having fun with yours as well...Man i wanted that lighter trigger pull as well, hows it feel?


----------



## arlessinfl

Hi -

I chatted w Chris via PM and he suggested that I send my Sigma 40SW in to get the trigger worked on. So I did.

Everything was paid for, so I did not have to spend any of my money.

Just got the gun back this morning and the trigger is a lot smoother than it used to be. It is still pretty heavy but lighter than before.

Mr. Smith test fired it 20 times before he sent it back. He also called me yesterday to let me know that the gun was coming back today.

So, if you have a sigma, I would suggest that you call Mr. Smith and have your gun fixed.

Take care,
Binh


----------



## tv_racin_fan

Thank you sir. I have a 9mm version, I took a couple of springs out and it is better but it would be nice to have a Smith work on it for free...


----------



## arlessinfl

Hi TV Racin Fan -

Just look back at Chris' post. He has the contact number for Mr. Frank Smith of LSG Manufacturing in TX. 

Call him and he will tell you how to get the sigma back to him...

Very fast turn around btw...less than one week.


----------



## ron322

I just purchased a sigma S&W VE .40. First thing I noticed was the trigger pull and the gritty feeling.
I found this thread,http://smith-wessonforum.com/eve/forums/a/tpc/f/580103904/m/1031000282   Complete with pics.
I did not cut or discard the springs. However, I did replace the large over spring with the suggested ball point pen spring cut to length. Very nice!!
Trigger pull is less than half what it was and the gritty feel was greatly reduced. From what I know,(not much) I believe the rough feel is due to the spring tension of the sear against the plastic housing. There should be no change in the amunt of strike pressure. That come from the firing pin spring which I did not alter.


----------



## Rich Kaminski

*I never knew that a trigger made such a difference*

Whenever I shoot, I just very deliberately pull the trigger and hit whatever I am shooting at. I had no idea that trigger pull weight was so important to all you guys. Tell me, does it make you shoot better? Faster? Hit moving targets more accurately? Just what is the benefit to a reduced trigger pull weight vs the engineered pull weight as it comes from the factory?  If it makes sense and improves my ability to shoot I get it done to some of my guns.
I'm not being sarcastic, I just never had a gun with a trigger job and I've never had the opportunity to shoot one that had been customized.
I'm trying to learn something here.


----------



## ron322

*trigger job*

Yes it can improve accuracy for some shooters. The sigma has a very heavy trigger and feels ver gritty. Swap one spring and polish the sear the trigger feels nice and smooth. The factory pull is around 13# feels like a DA revolver. Just a bit heavy on a composite semi auto.


----------



## tv_racin_fan

Rich it depends on what you are using a firearm for.

If you are target shooting especially in competition you better have that trigger smooth and light. If you're talking just plinking then enjoy what you have. Something like the Sigma isn't intended for target shooting, it has no safety and the increased energy needed to pull the trigger is intended to serve as the safety (it does have a tigger safety where you have to pull the trigger for it to shoot and it has a two part trigger that wont allow just anything to pull the trigger). But it is more or less just like my Kahr handguns in that it has a double action only type trigger pull. I have one Kahr K9 that has had a trigger job and you can really tell the difference between that one and the one without. The length is about the same as that is simply a function of it being a DA only type trigger BUT the difference in smoothness is tremendous.


----------



## parolebear

I just bought a 40ve that was on the forum and the owner said it would not always recock when firing.  When I met with him the very honest seller told me that a prior owner had tried to lessen the trigger pull and now it had a failure to fire about once a mag.

I fired it and had three FTF out of 50 shots.  Disassemblied it and found that the spring that pushes up the sear had slipped or not been put back when he "worked" on it.  Put the spring and the thousand tiny pins back in.  Fired 100 rounds fast, slow, up side down, different ammo and never had a FTF.  The trigger pull is very good, best I have ever felt on a Sigma including those sent off and springs replaced.

Dang, now I am glad I took someone elses problem child off their hands.  Everybody needs another high cap .40.
Wish they all worked out like this. 

The Sigmas can be very nice guns with a little effort.  Great gun for the price.  I have been a Glock person for 20 years but for the money (half) it is a nice gun. IMHO


----------



## chris.jackson

I'm glad this thread has helped some folks out I still have mine and plan on keeping it, it's my everyday CC Stays on my side in a Fobus and I don't even know it's there, but it is if ever I needed it

Love my Sigma,
Chris


----------



## applejx

*trigger modification on Sigma 9mm*

Okay, I got the slide off, but what's the best way to get that pin out?  

It seems to be in there tight.  I'm not a gunsmith, so what tool(s) should I use.


----------



## chris.jackson

I pushed mine out with a toothpick.


----------



## applejx

*It worked*

Okay, so it took a little more than a toothpick, but once the pin started moving, I used a golf tee to start it, I could push it through with a toothpick with the aid of a hammer.

I replaced the outside spring with a lighter spring from a ballpoint pen.  Put it back together.  The most challenging part was getting that bottom pin with the little spring with the tails put in correctly.

Have not shot it yet, but trigger seems much lighter.  I will let you all know how it goes.


----------

